# Steam Deck: la nuova console portatile di Valve



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2021)

*Valve *sfida Nintendo ed il suo Nintendo Switch e lancia ufficialmente *Steam Deck*, una *console portatile* che ha la potenza di un vero e proprio pc e che permette di giocare a tutti giochi scaricati dalla nota piattaforma *Steam*.

Il sistema operativo è SteamOS 3.0 ed il layer di compatibilità software Proton permette al dispositivo di supportare praticamente tutti i giochi Windows. 

Tra le altre caratteristiche: presenza di trackpad, giroscopio, connettività wi-fi e possibilità di navigare su internet, guardare video in streaming ed acquistare giochi da altri negozi.

Valve ha anche annunciato che, in futuro, arriverà una dock per poter sfruttare *Steam Deck anche su schermi più grandi, come i televisori*. Pertanto, per collegare Steam Deck ad un monitor o ad una TV, potrebbe anche bastare un cavo USB, in quanto l&#8217;uscita USB-C è capace di trasmettere segnali video e audio. 

*La console uscirà in tre versioni:

Versione base con 64 GB di storage eMMC (più custodia): costo 419 euro.

Versione con 256 GB di storage SSD NVMe (più custodia e bundle del profilo esclusivo della Comunità Steam): costo 549 euro.

Versione con 512 GB di storage SSD NVMe con vetro "acidato" antiriflesso di qualità superiore per il display, una custodia esclusiva, un tema esclusivo per la tastiera virtuale, e infine un bundle del profilo esclusivo della Comunità di Steam: il tutto costerà 679 euro.*

La data di lancio non è ufficiale, ma si parla di *dicembre 2021*.

Foto di Steam Deck sotto spoiler:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2383937 ha scritto:


> *Valve *sfida Nintendo ed il suo Nintendo Switch e lancia ufficialmente *Steam Deck*, una *console portatile* che ha la potenza di un vero e proprio pc e che permette di giocare a tutti giochi scaricati dalla nota piattaforma *Steam*.
> 
> Il sistema operativo è SteamOS 3.0 ed il layer di compatibilità software Proton permette al dispositivo di supportare praticamente tutti i giochi Windows.
> 
> ...


Valve è ultra avanti con i videogiochi, ma ha sempre fallito con le console. Questa mi sa che è la volta buona, dalle caratteristiche annunciate è praticamente una bomba atomica.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2021)

[video=youtube;oLtiRGTZvGM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLtiRGTZvGM[/video]


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2383939 ha scritto:


> Valve è ultra avanti con i videogiochi, ma ha sempre fallito con le console. Questa mi sa che è la volta buona, dalle caratteristiche annunciate è praticamente una bomba atomica.



Si, ma costa troppo e mi pare stra scomoda da usare. La cosa buona è che si può attaccare alla tv come la switch con un classico cavo. Quindi può essere usata stile console classica alla fine.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2383946 ha scritto:


> Si, ma costa troppo e mi pare stra scomoda da usare. La cosa buona è che si può attaccare alla tv come la switch con un classico cavo. Quindi può essere usata stile console classica alla fine.


Si, vero, sembra molto scomoda e agli inizi può dare rogne. Però, in ogni caso, stiamo parlando di qualcosa di unico. Fosse stata una console domestica, tipo Steam Machine, ok.

Sul costo beh, stiamo parlando praticamente di un prodotto """tascabile""" dalla potenza di un PC gaming di ultima generazione. Altro che tablet e smartphone. Non so se rendo l'idea  . Poi già la versione di 419 euro ha tutto l'indispensabile.

EDIT: la memoria è espandibile con micro SD che può essere utilizzata anche per l'installazione di giochi.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2383948 ha scritto:


> Si, vero, sembra molto scomoda e agli inizi può dare rogne. Però, in ogni caso, stiamo parlando di qualcosa di unico. Fosse stata una console domestica, tipo Steam Machine, ok.
> 
> Sul costo beh, stiamo parlando praticamente di un prodotto """tascabile""" dalla potenza di un PC gaming di ultima generazione. Altro che tablet e smartphone. Non so se rendo l'idea  . Poi già la versione di 419 euro ha tutto l'indispensabile.
> 
> EDIT: la memoria è espandibile con micro SD che può essere utilizzata anche per l'installazione di giochi.



Potrebbe essere un capolavoro&#8230;una cosa pazzesca. Praticamente un po&#8217; gaming portatile con cui puoi giocare alla maggior parte del catalogo Steam.
Peccato sia già sold out è introvabile. Come per ps5 ci potranno volere anni per averla


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2383957 ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere un capolavoro&#8230;una cosa pazzesca. Praticamente un po&#8217; gaming portatile con cui puoi giocare alla maggior parte del catalogo Steam.
> *Peccato sia già sold out è introvabile*. Come per ps5 ci potranno volere anni per averla


Veramente? Non trovo nulla a riguardo. E poi deve ancora uscire. A me comunque già l'idea di giocare a giochi come Portal o Half Life 2, pur essendo vecchissimi, su console portatile, mi intrippa parecchio. Sarà che sono un povero vecchietto nostalgico, ma per me quei giochi ancora oggi sono inarrivabili.


----------



## numero 3 (18 Luglio 2021)




----------



## hakaishin (18 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2383959 ha scritto:


> Veramente? Non trovo nulla a riguardo. E poi deve ancora uscire. A me comunque già l'idea di giocare a giochi come Portal o Half Life 2, pur essendo vecchissimi, su console portatile, mi intrippa parecchio. Sarà che sono un povero vecchietto nostalgico, ma per me quei giochi ancora oggi sono inarrivabili.



Ho letto in giro che sono state già prenotate tutte e come al solito ci sono i bagarini di mezzo che stanno facendo scempio di nuovo..
Già più di 100k prenotazioni..

Anche io sono un nostalgico come te e sono d&#8217;accordo.
Comunque paragonarlo con la switch non ha senso..sono 2 cose e 2 mondi diversi


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2383974 ha scritto:


> Ho letto in giro che sono state già prenotate tutte e come al solito ci sono i bagarini di mezzo che stanno facendo scempio di nuovo..
> Già più di 100k prenotazioni..
> 
> Anche io sono un nostalgico come te e sono d&#8217;accordo.
> *Comunque paragonarlo con la switch non ha senso..sono 2 cose e 2 mondi diversi*


Concordo con te che è un paragone un pò "ingiusto" perchè Valve e Nintendo hanno obiettivi opposti nella resa finale del prodotto pur realizzando tutte e due console e videogiochi. Però visto che quella Nintendo è la console portatile più recente tra quelle uscite nonché la più potente, il confronto diventa quasi inevitabile.


----------



## hakaishin (18 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2383977 ha scritto:


> Concordo con te che è un paragone un pò "ingiusto" perchè Valve e Nintendo hanno obiettivi opposti nella resa finale del prodotto pur realizzando tutte e due console e videogiochi. Però visto che quella Nintendo è la console portatile più recente tra quelle uscite nonché la più potente, il confronto diventa quasi inevitabile.



Io la switch ce l&#8217;ho..è divertente per alcuni giochi ma non è nulla di che. Di simile hanno solo il fatto che sia portatile.
Diciamo che il paragone è simile a smartphone-ps4 
Probabilmente prenderò Steam deck appena possibile perché voglio qualcosa di serio che sia portatile..e col catalogo Steam..già solo al pensiero sbavo!


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2383990 ha scritto:


> Io la switch ce l’ho..è divertente per alcuni giochi ma non è nulla di che. Di simile hanno solo il fatto che sia portatile.
> Diciamo che il paragone è simile a smartphone-ps4
> Probabilmente prenderò Steam deck appena possibile perché voglio qualcosa di serio che sia portatile..e col catalogo Steam..già solo al pensiero sbavo!



Tutti i giochi del catalogo steam sono compatibili o solo alcuni?


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384136 ha scritto:


> Tutti i giochi del catalogo steam sono compatibili o solo alcuni?


Alcuni potrebbero presentare incompatibilità, ma Valve sta lavorando anche a questo per rendere tutti i giochi compatibili. Tra l'altro, essendo un sistema operativo basato su Linux, le incompatibilità non sono dovute alla grafica, bensì agli anti-cheat presenti nei giochi. Sulla libreria Proton DB c'è una lista di videogiochi, con accanto una valutazione che dice se gira perfettamente su Linux. Se è platino/oro, significa che è perfettamente giocabile. GTA V è tra questi, per dire. Se è argento, potrebbe dare qualche problema. 

Si potrebbe completamente sorvolare il problema installando un nuovo sistema operativo (anche questo si potrà fare, in quanto sarà un vero e proprio pc). Però ci sono incertezze sul fatto che il S.O. possa girare perfettamente o creare problemi.

In ogni caso, per me non è uno di quei prodotti da comprare a scatola chiusa. Si tratta di una cosa nuovissima a livello di sfruttamento e rapporto tra hardware e software, quindi potrebbe presentare molti problemi all'inizio e magari in futuro con patch e nuove versioni potrebbe già girare meglio.


----------



## Devil man (18 Luglio 2021)

Alcuni dicono che scalda troppo


----------

